

Envy Labs Blog hacked - nicolas55ar
http://blog.envylabs.com/

======
thekevan
While I loved the product, I am beginning to regret giving them my credit card
number for my CodeSchool subscription. They seem to be down a lot and isn't
this not the first time they were hacked?

